# Brighton meet - Saturday 23rd July 2011



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Somewhere way back when we discussed the idea of a Brighton meet in July, and we must have decided on the 23rd of July because I checked yesterday and it was already written in my diary!

*Date*: Saturday July 23rd
*Venue*: OhSo bar, Brighton seafront http://www.ohsosocial.co.uk/
*Time*: 11am onwards (feel free to come and go when you please - some people will stay late, ie after 8pm, and others will just pop in to say hello, so come whenever!)

*How can I get to OhSo Brighton?*: Brighton is a 1 hour train ride from London, so it's very easy to get to if you're coming from somewhere a bit further away. Return tickets can be very cheap if you book in advance and directly with Southern Railway. You can then either walk down from the train station (literally walk out and keep going forward until you hit the sea) which takes about 10 minutes, or you can jump on a bus...but to be honest, it's probably easier to walk it.

*How will I recognise the people from the forum?!*: you've either met us before, seen photos of us, or I will buy a balloon of some description so you can't possible miss us!

*What about food?*: this is where things get a bit adhoc. Food at OhSo is expensive, so we usually relocate as a group to eat - however, you are very welcome to make your own plans or bring your own food!

I will be there from about 10am & will try to make sure we have tables booked outside!

MOST IMPORTANT INFORMATION: WEAR SUN TAN LOTION!!!

This was the July meet in 2010 at OhSo...


----------



## cazscot (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry I wont be there I will be on holiday in the Carribean .  Hope everyone has a fab time , the pics from last year are fab! xxx


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Sorry I wont be there I will be on holiday in the Carribean



We'll let you off, I suppose!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 10, 2011)

soooo excited.... love love love brighton and last year ruled!!! (just realised I organised it so didnt mean to blow my own trumpet hahaha!!!!)

BRING IT ONNNNNN  x x x


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

Your instructions this year are: turn up and enjoy yourself. I'm organising this one, so leave it to me and relax!!!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry Shiv honey. can't manage either - train from Glasgow to Brighton in the one day - just not possible - sorry

I have just booked cheap tickets for the York meet though

Perhaps catch up with you and others sometime soon

Glad tosee that yesterday was a success - I was there with you all in spirit though


----------



## aymes (Apr 10, 2011)

It will be a bit of a mission but I'm going to try my best to be there!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 11, 2011)

aymes said:


> It will be a bit of a mission but I'm going to try my best to be there!



Feel free to stay at flat a la bennett if it helps  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> Your instructions this year are: turn up and enjoy yourself. I'm organising this one, so leave it to me and relax!!!



hehe funnily enough I'm not gonna argue  thanks chick...same to you!! he he he...leadership is exhuasting tho be warned ;0) I think I was holding about 7 convos at once most of Saturday hehehe...it's a skill haha!!!

CANT WAIT!!! :0) X X X


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2011)

I plan to stay very relaxed. I'm happy to be the first point of call/organiser, but I don't have the skills to hold 7 convos, so you're just going to have to talk to each other whether you like it or not


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> I plan to stay very relaxed. I'm happy to be the first point of call/organiser, but I don't have the skills to hold 7 convos, so you're just going to have to talk to each other whether you like it or not



HAHAH me and John were saying how well everyone was mingling and chatting on Sat to which I replied I think everyone know's how my events roll by now and that they are expected to mingle so they just do it now he he he 

I think on the whole (for me) I was pretty relaxed on Sat...I enjoyed the much more chilled mood there was compared to last year 

Yes you are a fab organiser so it will be great  woohooo!!! x x x


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely! The whole point is you just come along and chat to anyone and everyone. No worries, no stresses, just come and have a nice afternoon


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 11, 2011)

unless there is something wrong with the baby or graham i definitly will  be there


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2011)

Brill!  I will make sure an invite goes out to the CWD emailing list.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> Brill!  I will make sure an invite goes out to the CWD emailing list.



i think i am the only mum NOT in the cwd list


----------



## aymes (Apr 11, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Feel free to stay at flat a la bennett if it helps  x x x



May well take you up on that!


----------



## PhilT (Apr 12, 2011)

I may be able to make this meet hopefully.

It would be great to see all you guys.


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2011)

ummmm day at the seaside sounds well good ...sorry i missed saturday


----------



## gail1 (Apr 12, 2011)

am planing to turn up
gail


----------



## caroleann (Apr 13, 2011)

Provided nothing else goe's wrong i will be there .
Carole


----------



## shiv (Apr 13, 2011)

Wheeee so pleased you all will be able to come! Only 3 months to go, which sounds ages but it will fly by. 

This might sound really pedantic, but I wonder if there is some way to bring ice lollies made of sugar free squash so we could all enjoy an ice lolly without fear of hypers?! Not sure I can coordinate that though!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2011)

Make them up yoursef the day before and ask the people at the venue to keep them for you 

There will be people there spending money - so perhaps they would oblige,,


----------



## Nicky1970 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll put in for lieu day at *W*. Only a 15 minute walk to the pier from my gaff.


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2011)

Just bumping this up again  should be good weather at that time of year, hopefully, fingers crossed! It was a great turn out last year so I'm hoping lots of people will make it


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 26, 2011)

A Day at Brighton sounds nice, if you don't mind an Essex girl tagging alone


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2011)

Everyone is welcome - feel free to bring friends/partner/pet/penpal, etc. 

I've set up an event on FB so feel free to add yourself to the list on there!


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me bringin Amy along again, she's going to be my D Police for the day!  going to stay for the weekend so any suggestions for B&Bs, places to go etc would be muchly appreciated xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Hope you don't mind me bringin Amy along again, she's going to be my D Police for the day!  going to stay for the weekend so any suggestions for B&Bs, places to go etc would be muchly appreciated xx



Buses in Brighton are good, so I'd stay way out of the town centre to bring your costs down


----------



## aymes (May 6, 2011)

aymes said:


> It will be a bit of a mission but I'm going to try my best to be there!



Scrap that, a friend's announced her hen do for that weekend so I'll not be able to make it to Brighton


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2011)

Was just going to diary this date but once again it is a date we are off up town for a contact day. One day we will make it and meet you all.  Never mind.


----------



## Tezzz (May 14, 2011)

I got a note  from *W*.

I've got the day off!!

So pleased!


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I got a note  from *W*.
> 
> I've got the day off!!
> 
> So pleased!



Excellent news Tez!


----------



## Tezzz (May 18, 2011)

How are you coming to Brighton Northerner? 

Choo choo or coach?


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2011)

brightontez said:


> How are you coming to Brighton Northerner?
> 
> Choo choo or coach?



Choo choo!


----------



## veganlass (May 18, 2011)

Where's is the meet?. Brighton is only 20 miles from me and I will try to come.


----------



## margie (May 18, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Where's is the meet?. Brighton is only 20 miles from me and I will try to come.



The venue is mentioned in the first post.



> Date: Saturday July 23rd
> Venue: OhSo bar, Brighton seafront http://www.ohsosocial.co.uk/
> Time: 11am onwards (feel free to come and go when you please - some people will stay late, ie after 8pm, and others will just pop in to say hello, so come whenever!)


----------



## Tezzz (May 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Choo choo!



  You can get a ticket from Southampton to Brighton for a tenner if you are interested. Southern trains only. It's called a Daysave.


----------



## veganlass (May 18, 2011)

Yes I am a dumb cluck!!.. I will try t make it. I will have a colourful walking stick..That is blue and pink..


How will I know you lot that is going?.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Yes I am a dumb cluck!!.. I will try t make it. I will have a colourful walking stick..That is blue and pink..
> 
> 
> How will I know you lot that is going?.



We'll be fairly obvious and can look out for you or give you a mobile number if you have a mobile phone. How would you be arriving? If you are coming in by train at around the same time as some of the others we could meet you at the station


----------



## veganlass (May 18, 2011)

How can you be fairly obvious when your profile pic is a pig? Or is the  group going  to be holding aloft their BG monitors..

I will drive. I have a disabled blue badge(No the badge isnt disabled!!)  which gives me 3 hrs on double yellows, so I should be ok.


----------



## Tezzz (May 18, 2011)

The parking Taliban (traffic wardens) are pretty fierce in Brighton so be very careful where you park.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2011)

Booked my tickets! Tez, I couldn't find a ?10 fare, but found one at ?10.95 so I'm not complaining!  Yay!!!!


----------



## veganlass (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Tez.

I have to park as close as possible as I cannot walk far. Is the cafe ver near the pier?.


----------



## PhilT (May 19, 2011)

I'll probably book my train ticket today.

Then I can finally prove that I am really a man and not Amy Lee from Evanescence like some people think from my avatar.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

PhilT said:


> I'll probably book my train ticket today.
> 
> Then I can finally prove that I am really a man and not Amy Lee from Evanescence like some people think from my avatar.



Haha! I look forward to meeting you Phil


----------



## shiv (May 19, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Thanks Tez.
> 
> I have to park as close as possible as I cannot walk far. Is the cafe ver near the pier?.



As far as I can remember it's only a couple of mins walk, if that


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Booked my tickets! Tez, I couldn't find a ?10 fare, but found one at ?10.95 so I'm not complaining!  Yay!!!!



Maybe I might come along, but it's the thought of meeting new people that I'm a bit worried about, that's why I haven't been before. 
I also live in Hampshire so the ticket deal sounds pretty good, would I be able to bring Tia along, she's 10   Sheena


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Maybe I might come along, but it's the thought of meeting new people that I'm a bit worried about, that's why I haven't been before.
> I also live in Hampshire so the ticket deal sounds pretty good, would I be able to bring Tia along, she's 10   Sheena



Oh do please come Sheena, we would love to meet you  Tia would be very welcome and it would be a nice day out at the beach for her! Don't worry about meeting people, everyone is really lovely and will make you feel very welcome


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Oh do please come Sheena, we would love to meet you  Tia would be very welcome and it would be a nice day out at the beach for her! Don't worry about meeting people, everyone is really lovely and will make you feel very welcome



Thanks for that, I will pluck up the courage to go ( hopefully)  Can I ask what ticket deal you got,also I have to go to Guys Hospital in June, so will need the cheapest deal as well   Sheena


----------



## PhilT (May 20, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks for that, I will pluck up the courage to go ( hopefully)  Can I ask what ticket deal you got,also I have to go to Guys Hospital in June, so will need the cheapest deal as well  Sheena


 
I hope you can make it Sheena, I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 22, 2011)

PhilT said:


> I hope you can make it Sheena, I look forward to meeting you.



Thanks PhilT, I'm looking forward to going.  Hope the weather is nice, I've never been to Brighton before.  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

I was hoping to be able to make this as my dad is here for the York meet,but my sons birthday 5 days later so need all the pennies at that time.x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually got our train tickets on Saturday, so I can't back out now  Tia is excited about going to Brighton.  Fingers crossed for good weather  Sheena


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I actually got our train tickets on Saturday, so I can't back out now  Tia is excited about going to Brighton.  Fingers crossed for good weather  Sheena



It's been p*ing it down for the past few days here. I give up on the weather here as I might as well have canoed into work today.


----------



## veganlass (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice weather today (Tues). downhill again the rest of the week.


----------



## shiv (Jun 14, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I actually got our train tickets on Saturday, so I can't back out now  Tia is excited about going to Brighton.  Fingers crossed for good weather  Sheena



It will be great to meet you!! Hopefully the weather will hold out. Will your little granddaughter be coming too?

I haven't got tickets yet, I should get onto that soon to get cheap ones!


----------



## PhilT (Jun 14, 2011)

I got my tickets last week, only cost a tenner. Hopefully July will be good weatherwise.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've requested either a day off or a short early shift on the day as we're forever understaffed on my ward.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 14, 2011)

A bit of a trek for me but I will give it a go! Maybe I will find somewhere to stay around there for the night


----------



## AnnW (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoping to come , just get organised !!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 15, 2011)

shiv said:


> It will be great to meet you!! Hopefully the weather will hold out. Will your little granddaughter be coming too?
> 
> I haven't got tickets yet, I should get onto that soon to get cheap ones!



Hi shiv I'm looking forward to it (but nervously) I don't know about taking Grace yet.  I got tickets for me and Tia with a 2 month free railcard, thanks to Northerner putting me on to that, they cost me just ? 24.20 and we change at Clapham Junction. You can borrow my railcard if you want to , but you have to take a paying child with you.  Sheena x


----------



## shiv (Jun 15, 2011)

That's very kind but I have my 16 - 25 railcard 

It will be lovely to meet you! I understand your nerves - but try not to worry, we're a lovely bunch!


----------



## gail1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Help
West Street is it far from the barwithin walking distance or is it a taxi job


----------



## Hazel (Jun 21, 2011)

I am travelling down from Glasgow on the Thursday, staying in Brighton for 5 days making it a short holiday - I have never been to Brighton before, so I am looking forward to a wee holiday and meeting everyone on the Saturday.

See you soon


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Help
> West Street is it far from the barwithin walking distance or is it a taxi job



Not far Gail, about half a mile or so according to google


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2011)

Hazel said:


> I am travelling down from Glasgow on the Thursday, staying in Brighton for 5 days making it a short holiday - I have never been to Brighton before, so I am looking forward to a wee holiday and meeting everyone on the Saturday.
> 
> See you soon



Woohoo! You and I will hold the record for furthest distance travelled for a Forum Meet! Although I think you have the cumulative miles record


----------



## shiv (Jun 21, 2011)

Hazel I am so pleased you are coming 

I don't think it's far at all Gail, so might be easiest to hop in a cab? It will drop you off somewhere along the main beach front and the bar is at the bottom of some steps down onto the pebble beach itself


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 24, 2011)

i am so looking forward to meet you all i only know tom h  we have to hope on  a  nice sunny day


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be arriving at wherever you folk are at about half two as I'm working until two that day. I'll catch up on any missed drinking.


----------



## shiv (Jun 24, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i am so looking forward to meet you all i only know tom h  we have to hope on  a  nice sunny day



It'll be great to meet you!


----------



## veganlass (Jun 25, 2011)

Those of you staying a few days in Brighton, must go down North Laine area. This is the real Brighton. Avoid Churchill Square , thats like any town. The true Brighton is the North Laine area. Great shops. The lanes are ok, mostly antique or jewelry shops.

Head for the pavilion and grounds and its near there.


----------



## gail1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im all booked traveling down to London on the friday First class,then Victoria to Brighton and onto hotel, back on monday journey in reverse but have given my self enough time to pop into the national portrait gallery to look at my favorite painting I cant believe how cheep tickets are the London ones (first class both ways) ?24 total the Brighton to London in total ?13.25
Im getting excited cant wait to see you all again


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Im all booked traveling down to London on the friday First class,then Victoria to Brighton and onto hotel, back on monday journey in reverse but have given my self enough time to pop into the national portrait gallery to look at my favorite painting I cant believe how cheep tickets are the London ones (first class both ways) ?24 total the Brighton to London in total ?13.25
> Im getting excited cant wait to see you all again



Brilliant Gail! Glad you've got it all sorted, will look forward to seeing you!


----------



## teapot8910 (Jun 30, 2011)

Me and Amy are booking our hotel & tickets tonight! Travelling down Friday and going back Sunday. Getting mega excited, not long now!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Me and Amy are booking our hotel & tickets tonight! Travelling down Friday and going back Sunday. Getting mega excited, not long now!!



Excellent! Looking forward to meeting you both again


----------



## gail1 (Jun 30, 2011)

teapot be great to see you again


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Looking forward to meeting you both again





gail1 said:


> teapot be great to see you again



Everything booked and paid for!! Be great to see you both


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jul 3, 2011)

> Help
> West Street is it far from the barwithin walking distance or is it a taxi job



Gail, it's a 10 minutes walk max from the bar. And most of that will be spent standing at traffic lights!


----------



## Monica (Jul 3, 2011)

Am still working on OH to go. We'd have to catch the 6.30 train on Saturday morning to be there at 11ish.
Would stay until Tuesday, but what is there to do? If we did this it would cost ?150 for the 4 of us by train


----------



## gail1 (Jul 3, 2011)

alan may be able to point you in direction of cheep train ticket sites might be worth looking at seeing if its worth braking journey up with different tickets


----------



## gail1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Gail, it's a 10 minutes walk max from the bar. And most of that will be spent standing at traffic lights!



Thanks for that


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope you can make it!  There's lots to do in Brighton, possibly even more than Scarborough (although the beach is nowhere near as good  Have a look here for some ideas:

http://www.visitbrighton.com/site/things-to-do


----------



## Monica (Jul 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope you can make it!  There's lots to do in Brighton, possibly even more than Scarborough (although the beach is nowhere near as good  Have a look here for some ideas:
> 
> http://www.visitbrighton.com/site/things-to-do



LOL, more than Scarborough?? Well that's not difficult, but the beach at Scarborough is nicer


----------



## shiv (Jul 3, 2011)

Monica, don't feel pressured to be there at 11 - come whenever you like! I know I will probably stay until the early evening at the earliest, and there are a few of us coming down from London, so I know a few will be staying until the late PM. Come whenever is convenient for you  it would be great to meet you!


----------



## Monica (Jul 4, 2011)

shiv said:


> Monica, don't feel pressured to be there at 11 - come whenever you like! I know I will probably stay until the early evening at the earliest, and there are a few of us coming down from London, so I know a few will be staying until the late PM. Come whenever is convenient for you  it would be great to meet you!



Yeah but, no but.....
Actually, it was the price dictating the travel times. The 6.30 train was the cheapest.


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahhhh fair enough!! I know that feeling.  in fact I'm going to book my tickets now!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

Monica said:


> Yeah but, no but.....
> Actually, it was the price dictating the travel times. The 6.30 train was the cheapest.



Monica, not sure where you are travelling from or what price you have got, but megabus have a journey from York to London for ?9 per person on the Saturday. The journey departs at 6:55 from Leeman St bus station in York, the coach takes you from there to East Midlands Parkway then train from there to St Pancras, arriving at around 11:18 - easy to get a return from London to Brighton (I'd suggest using Southern Railways for that, no booking fees and free postage of tickets). 

http://uk.megabus.com/default.aspx

There's a journey back on Tuesday leaving London at 14:15 and getting into York at 18:30, again for ?9 per person.


----------



## Monica (Jul 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Monica, not sure where you are travelling from or what price you have got, but megabus have a journey from York to London for ?9 per person on the Saturday. The journey departs at 6:55 from Leeman St bus station in York, the coach takes you from there to East Midlands Parkway then train from there to St Pancras, arriving at around 11:18 - easy to get a return from London to Brighton (I'd suggest using Southern Railways for that, no booking fees and free postage of tickets).
> 
> http://uk.megabus.com/default.aspx
> 
> There's a journey back on Tuesday leaving London at 14:15 and getting into York at 18:30, again for ?9 per person.



Thanks Alan, have priced it up from where we'd be travelling from. Total ?82 to London. Adding on "London to Brighton" and "Home to Busstation" would probably add up to about the same as the train journey. And I'd prefer a train to a bus any day
Unfortunately, at the moment it looks like we're not coming. If there's nothing to do to keep our whole family happy, it would be a bit of an expensive day out


----------



## shiv (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm trying to work out how many people are coming!

Shiv
Shelley
Hazel
Alan
Tez
Teapot & Amy
Daniela
TomH
Gail
Caroleann
Nicky1970
AileenCJ
PhilT
Sheena & Tia
AnnW (?)
Natalie123 (?)

There's also another 7 people on FB confirmed, and I know we'll be joined by at least 1 dog!

Is everyone above still coming? Any more for any more?? It would be great to see new faces!

The FB group is here:

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194281787283314

 S x


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2011)

Shiv - I am a definite - looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my tickets ages ago!


----------



## veganlass (Jul 8, 2011)

Bummer , cannot make it. Ive committed to do a fund raise for a local charity that day..


----------



## shiv (Jul 8, 2011)

Awww shame, best of luck with the fundraising!


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> There's also another 7 people on FB confirmed, and I know we'll be joined by at least 1 dog!
> 
> Is everyone above still coming? Any more for any more?? It would be great to see new faces!
> 
> ...



I'd bring Winnie along... but I'm frightened Alan might puppy-nap her!!


----------



## shiv (Jul 8, 2011)

Ooooh bring her bring her!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> There's also another 7 people on FB confirmed, and I know we'll be joined by at least 1 dog!



Oh goodie... I luurve dogs! 

Perhaps I could borrow it to help burn off some calories...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> I'd bring Winnie along... but I'm frightened Alan might puppy-nap her!!



I have to be honest and say that is a distinct possibility!  Shiv will have to keep an eye on me  

Bring her! Bring her! She'll be so lonely and miss you if you don't - you don't want to leave her shivering and whimpering in the back garden wondering where you have gone do you? Bring her! Bring her!


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 8, 2011)

If anyone wants meeting or chapperoning to the venue I'm happy to help.


----------



## shiv (Jul 8, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Perhaps I could borrow it to help burn off some calories...



Pooch's mum is VERY protective of pooch, not sure if even I'm allowed to take her for a walk!

This reminds me I need to call and book the tables


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> I'm trying to work out how many people are coming!
> 
> Shiv
> Shelley
> ...



Hi Shiv We are definately coming, got our tickets ages ago.  I will go into town soon and find out the train times.  I love dogs, ( I used to work in a Kennels , years ago ) so I shall be an even happier bunny at Brighton. 
 Are people bringing their own food or having a bit of treat and buying there.  Can't wait now   Sheena x


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Ooooh bring her bring her!!





Northerner said:


> I have to be honest and say that is a distinct possibility!  Shiv will have to keep an eye on me
> 
> Bring her! Bring her! She'll be so lonely and miss you if you don't - you don't want to leave her shivering and whimpering in the back garden wondering where you have gone do you? Bring her! Bring her!



Haha I'd love to but judging from the look on my mums face when I mentioned it, it's a no.. maybe the forum birthday meet


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi I thought this was June, but it's not, great!
I really want to go wife has put it on calender, and memory and morning afters aside I hope to see you all, it's been too long my friends!

I'll read the details in the morning, but I'm sure I'll find y'all, I've managed to navigate myself around the brighton area a number of occasions before!

Cheers peeps

Rossi.

PS any form of reminder facebookie or on here the week before would be useful! (Yes I known I'm rubbish!)


----------



## shiv (Jul 8, 2011)

Ross there's a FB event, you have been invited, you haven't responded!

Sheena - I think it will be a combination of people eating out and bringing their own food. It'll be a few days before pay day for me so I may well choose to bring my own lunch or opt for cheap food out! Do whatever you like - noone will mind at all, as long as you have someone's mobile number to locate us if you want to go off. Last year at one point we all split up, half the group went down the pier and half of us sat in a bar, we then got back together in the bar a couple of hours later!


----------



## veganlass (Jul 23, 2011)

Enjoy. I will be tied up fund raising from 1pm in Lancing, so unable to go. Shame I would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a great day guys..... sorry I can't make it


----------

